# Turbo early pressure loss



## Kickyoflapjack (Jul 13, 2019)

2016 Cruze manual trans with 13000 miles titled as ls but has the RS bumpers intake obviously isn't stock so not sure if the turbo is stock. parked at a friend's 2 weeks ago and he asked what my car was leaking figured ac but he called the next day and said it was oily. That day and everyday since I've noticed the turbo isn't how it was when I got the car 2 weeks ago. It has a guage so I can see the psi. often times the turbo will go to about 22 then drop to 10 before I hit 3000rpm usually between 2000&2500. Haven't seen any leaks and drives fine besides that so I'm confused please help I hate losing acceleration like that


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Gm uses boost to dictate torque management. The ecm will pull boost to hit a target engine torque. A tune will allow it to hold high boost longer and will greatly improve power output


----------

